# Hello from Pennsylvania!



## mlm532 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Matt. I have had a hard time finding a fancy mouse locally and am turning to to you all in hopes to find a breeder near by. I am in central Pennsylvania and willing to travel.
Please let me know of anyone that I could get into contact with!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I'm in Allentown myself


----------



## mlm532 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey,
Thanks for the welcome! When I was in high school I did a lot of breeding. I really enjoy observing the different patterns and colorations. I am hoping to get back into the hobby now that I am done with college. =)


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Just so you know, there will be an ECMA show on October 15th in Leesport, PA


----------



## mlm532 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just found that! I believe that is my weekend off, I will be attending!

Thanks


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

